# Is this possible?



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

Ok.. so i added to my list of parts..on the way.. new fuel pump, boost controller, jwt turbo cams, ecu, clutch..
takes like 3-5 weeks for the ecu

my question is simply this... is it safe on both the turbo and the motor. to only run the turbo kit on stock injectors, fuel pump and ecu.. temporarily...that way i can install the main turbo parts..and then install the rest when it comes.. time is something i don't have much of.. i own a pizzeria in jersey so i work 6 days aweek.....i just wanna know if its safe for now and then add the cams, injectors, pump, ecu when it gets here


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

both the stock injectors/fuel pump will hold up until 200 hp. but anything over then that youll have to upgrade. the ecu youll have to change in order for it to read boost.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

tony200 said:


> both the stock injectors/fuel pump will hold up until 200 hp. but anything over then that youll have to upgrade. the ecu youll have to change in order for it to read boost.


No this isn't true, the stock injectors won't hold anywhere near 200 whp.

I wouldn't recommend running this way. Technically if you ran no boost you'd be ok, but if you ran any serious boost you'd run lean and blow something.
not worth the risk in my opinion.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

aminidab said:


> No this isn't true, the stock injectors won't hold anywhere near 200 whp.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend running this way. Technically if you ran no boost you'd be ok, but if you ran any serious boost you'd run lean and blow something.
> not worth the risk in my opinion.



so i am better off waiting till i get EVERYTHING done to the last piece and do it all together?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> so i am better off waiting till i get EVERYTHING done to the last piece and do it all together?



lol now what do you think the answer to this question will be?


Just incase... Yes


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

asleepz said:


> lol now what do you think the answer to this question will be?
> 
> 
> Just incase... Yes



haha very funny.. yeah i figured that..i guess im just a little ancy on getting this thing in.....those of you who have installed turbos in their cars know what i mean.. once you hold it in ur hand.. ur like ok i want this in my car right now... its like you meet a hot girl... wht do you say.. damn i gotta have her lol same concept haha
(sorry to any females on here that ive offended)


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

my mistake. i meant only the stock fuel pump will hold around 200. on the stock ecu w/ stock fuel injectors/pump, you could run it, just the wastegate has to be open and wont have boost.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> haha very funny.. yeah i figured that..i guess im just a little ancy on getting this thing in.....those of you who have installed turbos in their cars know what i mean.. once you hold it in ur hand.. ur like ok i want this in my car right now... its like you meet a hot girl... wht do you say.. damn i gotta have her lol same concept haha
> (sorry to any females on here that ive offended)


Actually I did not think that way LOL. It took me 6 months to install my first setup.... 

Anyay I would not boost AT ALL, and honestly, you will want to "see what it's like" you will NOT be able to resist. So no don't install it until you have the ECU and injectors.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

wes said:


> Actually I did not think that way LOL. It took me 6 months to install my first setup....
> 
> Anyay I would not boost AT ALL, and honestly, you will want to "see what it's like" you will NOT be able to resist. So no don't install it until you have the ECU and injectors.



well.. thats all i really needed to hear lol.. when the GURU.. aka wes talks...i listen...im just a lil excited that its finally here lol...well i talked to jwt today so i have everything on order cept for some lines, gaskets, and all thats left is my exhuast.. ... any suggestions on who makes a nice exhuast for this turbo setup?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

There was a gauging interest thread around about asking Stromung to make a 3" B14 exhaust. Look for it in the GA section and vote, or call them and ask them directly. I would LOVE to have on on my car as well.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

tony200 said:


> my mistake. i meant only the stock fuel pump will hold around 200. on the stock ecu w/ stock fuel injectors/pump, you could run it, just the wastegate has to be open and wont have boost.



Wrong again...

The fuel pump will hold more than that.. I'm still running the OEM pump...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

wes said:


> There was a gauging interest thread around about asking Stromung to make a 3" B14 exhaust. Look for it in the GA section and vote, or call them and ask them directly. I would LOVE to have on on my car as well.


Actually...It's at the top of this section... see sticky


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

wes said:


> There was a gauging interest thread around about asking Stromung to make a 3" B14 exhaust. Look for it in the GA section and vote, or call them and ask them directly. I would LOVE to have on on my car as well.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i saw that wes.. of course i voted a yes as soon as i saw that..


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

myoung said:


> Wrong again...
> 
> The fuel pump will hold more than that.. I'm still running the OEM pump...


Really? My buddy got a turbo SR(T25) at 10psi and he was braking up till he installed a Wilbro 255H.


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

I was breaking up with the stock pump as well. badly. the aftermarket walbro took care of that.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> when the GURU.. aka wes talks...i listen...




wuh-chiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii (whipping noise) haha


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> wuh-chiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii (whipping noise) haha



LMAO... Like I am EF hutton or some shit.... 

Fuel pump still weirds me out... I made 249 on the stock pump and mike made 233, whereas others had issue sthat replacing the FP cured.... I wonder if there were different pump's used....


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

it is odd wes. i guess its better just to upgrade to a walbro 255 pump just for precautions for that amount of power.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wes said:


> I wonder if there were different pump's used....


 well my only wonder is this, you have a 96 200sx (assuming its a federal model car) mikes is a 98 200x (cali model) well if my assumptions are right, you cover both sectrums unless the sentras are differen then the 200sx or nissan was lazy and decided to use different ones. another thought is people are assumin they are maxin out their fuel pump rather than another part or are trustin the air/fuel gauges too much which are know to be inaccurate unless you are runnin the wideband o2 sensor.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> well my only wonder is this, you have a 96 200sx (assuming its a federal model car) mikes is a 98 200x (cali model) well if my assumptions are right, you cover both sectrums unless the sentras are differen then the 200sx or nissan was lazy and decided to use different ones. another thought is people are assumin they are maxin out their fuel pump rather than another part or are trustin the air/fuel gauges too much which are know to be inaccurate unless you are runnin the wideband o2 sensor.


Well I know Stephen is smart enough to KNOW his car was detonating, the fuel pump cured this!


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

wes said:


> Well I know Stephen is smart enough to KNOW his car was detonating, the fuel pump cured this!


Yeah, there is no question that my car was detonating, it was really painful to listen to on the dyno.

Now I'm running more boost with the same setup (except for the upgraded pump) and I'm not getting any pinging.

If would have been nice to have results from a wideband O2 to see exactly what was happening though. 
It could be that the torque output is a better indicator of when the fuel pump is maxed out as se-r owners seems to max the fuel pump out making less HP but around the same torque.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

The dyno didnt have a wideband sensor?


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Joel said:


> The dyno didnt have a wideband sensor?


It did, but it was a tailpipe sensor which can vary quite a bit in their accuracy.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

is that because of the cat burning the fuel out?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Joel said:


> is that because of the cat burning the fuel out?


No, it is because the tailpipe is a HORRIBLE place to mount a wideband. Biggest issue on turbo cars is exhaust leaks, they will greatly affect a tail-pipe mounted wideband. Also people that think that is a valid way to check AFR on a car are the same people that use the same sensor for unleaded and leaded fuel.


----------

